# New default style Atrakus



## horseUSA (Jan 12, 2018)

The forum has introduced a new default style. Artakus v2 is now the default replacing Xenith. Xenith is still available to use. To switch to Xenith follow this link then scroll down and click "Use This Style": Xenith Style

The switch to Artakus brings a faster and less resource intense style with better mobile/tablet compatibility. If you use Artakus styles the site should load faster and be overall more responsive. Artakus also is smaller in size which will help those with a lower bandwidth/mobile connection.

There may still be some style issues and comments are always useful. Please use the Website section to post error/problems or corrections/suggestions.


Available styles:

Artakus v2 :: The new default style. Brown/tan and similar to style from 2007 site
 Artakus - Blue/Grey :: A clone of Artakus but using blues and greys
 Xenith :: Old default style.

These can be selected by going to the bottom left of site and clicking the "Style Chooser".
Also your default style can be changed in user preferences: https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/account/preferences

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 12, 2018)

At the top the




takes you to the new posts page.






On mobile devices there is a bar on the bottom. The icons provide the following:



Link to home page




Link to new posts page



Link to search site



Your user settings

Also in the bottom right there is two faint arrow up/arrow down icons. They show when scrolling and allow you to quickly goto top or bottom of page when clicked.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh the memories when I first discovered this place back in '08
Love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 12, 2018)

Gawd! Looks like the inside of a Nissan Leaf!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for offering the blue/gray as well. It is more compatible with my vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks fresh for the new year

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2018)

This will take some getting used to but I'm not going to b!t*h and moan about it.

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)

The blue grey is similar to the old style for those struggling with the brown...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> This will take some getting used to but I'm not going to b!t*h and moan about it.


Like 

 Gnomey
said there is a Blue/Grey version, which your eyes may prefer. Blue/Grey version of Atrakus

Again you can adjust your style from user preferences or the on bottom right of site click the style chooser link


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Imma gonna use all 3, depending on my mood. Today its "Sassy Blue/Grey"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Jan 18, 2018)

how doe I get rid of this oversized message announcing the style change ?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't have it any more. I seem to remember there was a close box in the upper right corner of the message which I think I clicked.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 18, 2018)

Denniss said:


> how doe I get rid of this oversized message announcing the style change ?


There is a dismiss x in the upper right corner. That will get rid of notices.
The notice will automatically dismiss tomorrow, which will be a week after new layout.


----------

